# Baking soda dispensers?



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

I know you will have some good ideas. What have you found works well?

Thanks,  Clint


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=29

I made the PVC one at the bottom. I went to A to Z and they have end caps that are threaded inside and have a plug you can screw in and out. I put one on top and one on the bottom to make it easy to fill even in a tight corner, without having to pry off a cap. The bottom one makes it easy to empty it for cleaning and all that. I assume it will work for baking soda. I put it just above butt high for when they are adults, so they have a brick to stand on and get at it for now. I used u bolts to attach it.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Not good idea to feed wethers free choice baking soda. It can contribute to one type of stones. Best to give it only when they are on too rich food or they get into something they shouldn't have.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Carolyn, we have been wondering on that, since the folks we got the goats from said they never heard of free-choice baking soda, and didn't think it sounded like a great idea. 

Clint,

I actually made that for my minerals, not for baking soda, so if you need one, I have the main body PVC pipe since I only needed a foot of it for mine, and you are more than welcome to a piece. The total purchase was like 35ish at A to Z, but that included a half length of the PVC, that you don't need all of. I also used screws to hold the "Y" in place, and the end caps stuck on so solid that I didn't even glue or use screws on them.


----------

